# Stillness3 and Dimlite-Music to melt to...



## Reprogammed (Jul 22, 2007)

www.myspace.com/stillness3

One of the greatest musical talents of the 21st century, Tobias Tinker, recently got together with two incredibly talented musicians to create amazing, chilled, spaced-out music that will make you breathe fresh air.

There's no real way to describe it. Just give his stuff a good listen to.


Another incredible ambient, breakbeat, downtempo artist I've known for years is Dimlite. Try them with a good Sativa. Goes down smoooooth.

www.myspace.com/dimheavy


----------



## venomddv (Jul 22, 2007)

Your mistaken the greatest musical talents of the 21st centuryhas to be neurosis, red sparrows , callisto, god speed your back emperor,my dying bride
 
callisto=http://www.myspace.com/callistochaos


neurosis=http://youtube.com/watch?v=gVkupZgjRzo&mode=related&search=

red sparrows=http://www.last.fm/music/Red+Sparowes


my dying bride-http://www.last.fm/music/My+Dying+Bride?q=my+dying+bride


check it out bro


----------



## Reprogammed (Jul 23, 2007)

God Speed Your Back Emperor?

Oh, you mean Godspeed You! Black Emperor. 
Loved em for a number of years. Seen them live twice.

Did you even listen to the links?


----------



## venomddv (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah very talented dj, 4got to include isis ,portished, cult of luna,the mars volta,


----------

